# Help needed, Hove Sussex.



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am going over to Hove Sussex on Saturday to visit family and wanted to book the motorhome in somewhere for the night.
The only place I can find is the caravan club site Sheepcote Valley and they are fully booked. I can't find any CL's or anything. My dog will be coming with us but staying in the van while we are out.
If anyone knows of anywhere near by it will be much appreciated as I have searched everywhere and can't find anything.
Thanks
Tich.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You see motorhomes parked overnight on the seafront by the King Alfred, also in the car park.but they do not stay more than one night at a time.Also down by Hove Lagoon.But this is wild camping as it were.There are sites in Lewes(kingston) £5 but no electric.Keyner or Lancing. There also used to be facilities at the Race course but best if you contact them to check. If you are stuck for just one night ask the Wardens if you can use the late arrivals bay at brighton.

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You could try here. I've not stayed there but reviews seem positive. It's about a 15 to 20 minute drive to Hove.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

There is a C C site in Worthing and a CL.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

If you are a C&CC member there is a THS at Lancing College on the A27 opposite Shoreham airport (light planes only!)from 23 July-15 August. Cost £7.25pun. Advanced bookings not required. Can recommend it.


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the quick replies. I don' really want to leave the motor home in a wild camping area as the dog will be there on her own and I don't think this is a good idea. I will be getting anywhere by taxi so need to be as close to Hove as possible. The racecourse idea may be an option.
Does anyone have a contact number for them.
Thanks


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks Invicta, do you have contact details for them or a postcode etc??


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi

Details on CCC Website 
Contact Mr C Wilson 07759478688 between 10 - 3pm

Lancing College,Coombes Lane,Lancing,West Sussex. On the A27 Tn N at t-lgts opp Shoreham Airport into Coombes Lane. Site 400yds on Left.

Sonja


----------

